# Grind Fest in Berkley! Jan 21-22



## Mal (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey! I think it's called short fast and loud? But yeah here's the info:

Gilman St in Berkely on Jan 21-22, 2011

Jan 21
Brutal Truth
Voetsek
Plutocracy
Lack of Interest

Jan 22
Bastard Noise
Capitalist Casualties
PLF
Population Reduction
Despise You
Flagitous Idiosnycracy in the Dilapidation

There might be more added... not sure. See you cats there!


----------



## crustythadd23 (Jan 13, 2011)

Damn that looks like its gonna be a great fuckin show! Ill be seeing Brutal Truth w/ Despise You & few other bands next thursday in LA tho


----------



## Mal (Jan 16, 2011)

fuck yeah! where in LA? how much are tickets?


----------



## crustythadd23 (Jan 18, 2011)

Its at The Blvd in Boyle Heights for 12 bucks check out there site!


----------



## CXR1037 (Jan 18, 2011)

Powerviolence.


----------

